# Copper/Brass Flashlight Identification Help



## Cruise (Mar 21, 2011)

This is a flashlight that I found in a box of stuff. It looks like the bullet end is copper with the rest of it either a brass or some kind of plating. The lens appears to be original as it is very thick. The only identification I can see is a patent date of Dec. 20, 1921. I put two C batteries in it, but it didn't work. The bulb looks to be ok, and the inside is not corroded. Can you help me identify the maker and figure out how to get it to work?


----------



## purelite (Mar 21, 2011)

I cant help you with info but I am enviuos . What a great find. It's beautiful!!!


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 21, 2011)

It resembles an old Ray-o-vac, You should check the flashlight museum.


----------



## Russ Prechtl (Mar 21, 2011)

I was going to say Ray-O-Vac or Eveready as well. I have a 1935 Eveready Model that looks very close to that. It is good advice to check the Flashlight Museum. I bet they will even talk you through the restoration and troubleshooting steps if you wish.


----------



## PapaLumen (Mar 21, 2011)

Does look like a ray-o-vac but quite a few look almost identical.

Only exact match i came across is in the photo on here - http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-flashlights-blaco-ray-vac-85508426 If you zoom in on the photo, the second one from the left looks like it exactly. They even mention no markings except patent date Dec 20 1921...


----------



## Cruise (Mar 23, 2011)

I checked the flashlight museum, and I did not see any that looked similar. The one on Worthpoint does look the same, but not much information.

How do you contact the guys at the flashlight museum? I couldn't find any contact information on their site.


----------



## Russ Prechtl (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks like they do all their business by e-mail these days...probably best to start that way.


----------

